# A bit of a report



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

A couple of events to describe. I started my pelagic season 2 weeks ago ( a couple of days too early as it turns out) and only managed sharks. One mongrel black tip took a look at my new Hobie fins and decided to latch onto them after I cut him free. I initially thought that the trace I had left him with was wrapped around the drive as the yak started rocking. I undid the pedal unit and managed to lift it up a bit to see a set of dentures looking at me through the cassette hole. He wouldn't or couldn't let go and I was rocking away as a metre and a half of fish shook me. I have longish gaff so put it through the drive hole and rammed it up and down his throat til he buggered off. Not a cheap exercise as new fins at Forster are 39.95 each.

Went out on Friday and tempted this critter with a wee slimy. Thought the sequence of shots might show the dangers of Marlin boat-side. This was only a little fellow but big enough to do some damage. The bucket he removed as he jumped sits on a rear rod holder and I use it for filling my live bait tank. One picture of the fish shows it throwing its stomach. Sometimes they do this to rid themselves of an irritant-the hook which unfortunately went deep. I was using a different style of hook to match the very small slimy. I cut the line close and he swam off very quickly and strongly fortunately.

I'm thinking that it might be a good season this year.

Grant


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

So cool. How long did it take to bring the marlin yak-side? And were you solo for this trip?


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Great stuff as always Grant! It's almost getting a bit routine seeing you with a billy yak-side these days!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Grant Ashwell - making other people's trip reports look pedestrian since 2007 :lol: Incredible stuff.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Great report and pics. Would love to connect a small marlin on the yak. Would also love to be able to find those little snack sized slimies. Smallest we are seeing at the moment are bout 25cm.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Fabulous photos Grant.
Marlin yakside, on my bucket list.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Bloody brilliant - as always from Grant


avayak said:


> Marlin yakside, on my bucket list.


Or is it bucket yakside and a Marlin list !


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Good effort Grant, you can have those marlin mate that long sharp thing at the front scares me :shock: :shock:

Cheers
Ant


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Great stuff Grant and thanks for the timely reminder that the ocean and its creatures demand respect.


----------



## paulsod (Dec 28, 2008)

Very impressive fishing Grant and great stills from your video.
Cheers
Paul


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

I love the understatement of the title to this post Grant!

Top shots of the marlin yak side. Looks like it could be good start to the season up and down the coast.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

:shock: :shock: :shock:

Umm, wow!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

The Master of achievement, and understating.

Off to a great start!

trev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

grant ashwell said:


> I'm thinking that it might be a good season this year.


Blacks that size have been in plague proportions in Hervey Bay and off Moreton Island since November. All sorts of fisherman are catching their first ever Marlin this season with the numbers that are present.

I think you will be in for a very good season......


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

Amazing as always Grant!


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Grant

While I realize you usually don't keep them was wondering what the eating qualities were like. Paulo's Marlin was eaten, wasn't it?

trev


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Trev, if you want to give it a try go to the fish shop on Parkyn Parade up at Mooloolaba, they often have Marlin either stripies or blacks in there. These are bycatch from the tuna longliners.

Goes for about $25-$30 a kg.

Kev


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

> The Master of achievement, and understating.
> 
> Off to a great start!


"Trev has said it all"
well done Grant


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Well done Grant. On a recent weeks trip to NW Fraser we found it hard to catch a macerel for dinner some days because the most common strike all day, every day for a week was black marlin. :shock: 








Dont miss next Feb's trip to SWR. They should be there in numbers.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

paulo said:


> Well done Grant. On a recent weeks trip to NW Fraser we found it hard to catch a macerel for dinner some days because the most common strike all day, every day for a week was black marlin. :shock: .


Hey Paulo - is that a Daiwa GS9 you are using ?


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words. I suspect that Marlin pictures might be a regular thing this season so looking forward to your stories.

In response to the questions; It took about 15 minutes to boat. Once over 60 kilo they seem to have much more endurance and can go much longer.
I was at my favourite North Coast spot.
Eating quality is average. Boneless but no distinctive taste to my mind. Good with spices. I have kept 2 now, my first and one that died a couple of years ago. Not something I would keep by choice now and there is just so much meat it is overwhelming.
I generally fish alone except when my Louis is free. Not too many people I know are interested in the long hours etc.

Hope this answers your queries.

regards

Grant


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Great stuff. Hope you have a wicked season.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Love the understatedness of the title

Congrats Grant


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

solatree said:


> paulo said:
> 
> 
> > Well done Grant. On a recent weeks trip to NW Fraser we found it hard to catch a macerel for dinner some days because the most common strike all day, every day for a week was black marlin. :shock: .
> ...


Catalina 4500H, about four years old


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Ho Hum, just another Marlin Grant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2012)

Nice one Grant. Good to see the hard work still paying off. Looking forward to catching up again in Feb.


----------

